

Nintendo Dominates 2000s - 9 out of 10 top selling games - francissson
http://techland.com/2010/02/08/nintendo-dominates-the-2000s/

======
teamonkey
It's worth pointing out that Wii Sports comes bundled with the Wii console.
The vast majority of Wii owners have Wii sports; it didn't sell on its own. I
don't know if you _can_ buy it as a standalone title.

Wii Play was bundled with a second Wii controller. People wanting to play
family games or have a spare controller bought Wii Play. Wii Fit comes bundled
with the Wii's Balance Board. People who want to use the balance board will
have a copy of Wii Fit.

